# 2014 CDT and now 2015 CDT nox and o2 sensors always going out



## ericm76903 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I am now on my second CDT, the 2015 model. As with the 2014 model, after about three months the nox sensor went out. The dealership here would have to jump through what ever hoops that GM puts them through, just so they can prove to GM it is the nox sensor, and order another on.

Basically, each time this has occurred, either with nox or the O2 sensor, the vehicle is in the shop for at least a week.

I am trying to see if any other CDT owners have faced similar issues. I am originally from west Texas, now living in Nashville, TN. I grew up around diesels all my life, and I have owned many diesel trucks and SUV's. I was excited to learn of the CDT, but now I am having to start to wonder if I have been swindled on this.

Any information would be helpful at this point.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Not good. There are going to be growing pains with this diesel. Hopefully they can iron them out quickly. Sucks that you have had it happen now with two different ones.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

My first piece of advice would be to make sure they are always using the new/updated part, and not the original-design part for each of the sensors. Many of them have been updated. I just completed a DIY NOX Sensor #2 repair, and had to return an original-design part that was being advertised for sale using the new part number. A complete listing of the sensors, with original and updated part numbers is available at: 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-diesel-emissions-sensor-number-location.html

Another thing to check is if the hose clamps on your intake are tight. If they aren't, then unmetered air can enter your combustion, which means the fuel trims commanded based on the Mass Air Flow sensor reading will be off, and that can cause the sensors to become fouled and malfunction. Use of fuel additives with certain components or incorrect engine oil can also lead to fouling and contamination that kill sensors. See the following post regarding the air intake clamps:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...y-under-tightened-diesel-intake-clamps-2.html


----------



## ericm76903 (Dec 17, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> My first piece of advice would be to make sure they are always using the new/updated part, and not the original-design part for each of the sensors. Many of them have been updated. I just completed a DIY NOX Sensor #2 repair, and had to return an original-design part that was being advertised for sale using the new part number. A complete listing of the sensors, with original and updated part numbers is available at:
> Another thing to check is if the hose clamps on your intake are tight. If they aren't, then unmetered air can enter your combustion, which means the fuel trims commanded based on the Mass Air Flow sensor reading will be off, and that can cause the sensors to become fouled and malfunction. Use of fuel additives with certain components or incorrect engine oil can also lead to fouling and contamination that kill sensors. See the following post regarding the air intake clamps:


A quick question on your suggestions, wouldn't a GM dealership already know that? Considering I always return to the dealership's service, because it is still under warranty, one would expect that the techs already know this.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

ericm76903 said:


> A quick question on your suggestions, wouldn't a GM dealership already know that? Considering I always return to the dealership's service, because it is still under warranty, one would expect that the techs already know this.


You would think so, but it's not always the case, as not all dealers and techs have taken the time to actually do their homework on this model and its unique tendencies. 

While they might not know about the part number issue, their systems should theoretically negate the problem by sending them to the most current part when they look it up. However, the sensor I just had to return for being advertised as the new part number, but really being the old one, was through a dealer parts department's online sales person. 

Most probably do not know about the loose hose clamp issue unless they get so deep into the Technical Assistance Center protocol that they get to the point of doing a smoke test. To the best of my knowledge, even though the service manual states that part of the diagnostic procedure for some of the emissions sensor codes is to check for intake or exhaust leaks, GM has never acknowledged a pattern of loose hose clamps being a documented and widespread problem with the Cruze Diesel. However, 6 of the 11 people who responded to the poll on the thread I linked above had at least one loose hose clamp, and 4 of us had 3-5 loose.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> _*You would think so, but it's not always the case, as not all dealers and techs have taken the time to actually do their homework on this model and its unique tendencies.
> *_
> While they might not know about the part number issue, their systems should theoretically negate the problem by sending them to the most current part when they look it up. However, the sensor I just had to return for being advertised as the new part number, but really being the old one, was through a dealer parts department's online sales person.
> 
> Most probably do not know about the loose hose clamp issue unless they get so deep into the Technical Assistance Center protocol that they get to the point of doing a smoke test. To the best of my knowledge, even though the service manual states that part of the diagnostic procedure for some of the emissions sensor codes is to check for intake or exhaust leaks, GM has never acknowledged a pattern of loose hose clamps being a documented and widespread problem with the Cruze Diesel. However, 6 of the 11 people who responded to the poll on the thread I linked above had at least one loose hose clamp, and 4 of us had 3-5 loose.


X2, this past Monday I took delivery of a 2015 CTD and specifically asked the sales guy last week to 1. Take it into the shop and have them update any firmware (if needed) and look for TSBs : *Wasn't done* 2. Make sure that the tires , fuel etc are all up to spec : *Wasnt done. *How do I know?? I had the car one day and get an OnStar alert to two issues: 1. Sunroof is one of those subject to the recall (they would have seen this on a TSB if they had just put in the Vin # and 2. same day an hour later get another alert, ALL 4 tires have low pressure and not just by 1 or 2 lbs, they were all at 29 lbs, about 9 too low?? He had at least several days to do this and it WASNT done. Big deal to most, probably NOT. Big deal to me, absolutely. What are these guys doing (or saying ) that they can't just do what was requested?? GM and Chebby should be embarrassed that they deliver a new car like this??


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> X2, this past Monday I took delivery of a 2015 CTD and specifically asked the sales guy last week to 1. Take it into the shop and have them update any firmware (if needed) and look for TSBs : *Wasn't done* 2. Make sure that the tires , fuel etc are all up to spec : *Wasnt done. *How do I know?? I had the car one day and get an OnStar alert to two issues: 1. Sunroof is one of those subject to the recall (they would have seen this on a TSB if they had just put in the Vin # and 2. same day an hour later get another alert, ALL 4 tires have low pressure and not just by 1 or 2 lbs, they were all at 29 lbs, about 9 too low?? He had at least several days to do this and it WASNT done. Big deal to most, probably NOT. Big deal to me, absolutely. What are these guys doing (or saying ) that they can't just do what was requested?? GM and Chebby should be embarrassed that they deliver a new car like this??


Little to do with the service department.......that one falls right at your salesmans feet for poor follow through.

He likely took the dealbag, which has all the vin info, from its normal spot and moved it to finance for delivery.
Once that dealbag is moved, the shop loses all ability to see if the car is on the property, so no pre retail sale check takes place.

Very common occurence that dealers are always aware of but few have ever created a check and balance system to prevent it.

Rob


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Robby said:


> Little to do with the service department.......that one falls right at your salesmans feet for poor follow through.
> 
> He likely took the dealbag, which has all the vin info, from its normal spot and moved it to finance for delivery.
> Once that dealbag is moved, the shop loses all ability to see if the car is on the property, so no pre retail sale check takes place.
> ...



Youre probably correct and you'd know the dealer too . 

I " specifically" asked him to take it into service before I got there and he had three days to do it. I've been in the business, so I know how it works. I like the sales guy, so I am cutting some slack here, but it's frustrating when you specifically request something and someone ( either he or service) drops the ball.

Regardless, so far loving the car and the torque too


----------



## ericm76903 (Dec 17, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> You would think so, but it's not always the case, as not all dealers and techs have taken the time to actually do their homework on this model and its unique tendencies.
> 
> While they might not know about the part number issue, their systems should theoretically negate the problem by sending them to the most current part when they look it up. However, the sensor I just had to return for being advertised as the new part number, but really being the old one, was through a dealer parts department's online sales person.
> 
> Most probably do not know about the loose hose clamp issue unless they get so deep into the Technical Assistance Center protocol that they get to the point of doing a smoke test. To the best of my knowledge, even though the service manual states that part of the diagnostic procedure for some of the emissions sensor codes is to check for intake or exhaust leaks, GM has never acknowledged a pattern of loose hose clamps being a documented and widespread problem with the Cruze Diesel. However, 6 of the 11 people who responded to the poll on the thread I linked above had at least one loose hose clamp, and 4 of us had 3-5 loose.


I will inquiere about the hose clamps, now that I have some real info to work with. Thanks guys.

I am open to all other suggestions as well, and I will let all of you know when I get the CDT back.

PS, GlennGlenn, I agree about the torque as well. One of the best features.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ericm76903 said:


> I will inquiere about the hose clamps, now that I have some real info to work with. Thanks guys.
> 
> I am open to all other suggestions as well, and I will let all of you know when I get the CDT back.
> 
> PS, GlennGlenn, I agree about the torque as well. One of the best features.


Just for the record, I have 147K miles on mine and never had NOx or O2 sensor issues. My vote is loose hose clamps.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I've had both sensors go several times, but only once did it stay overnight.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

ericm76903 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am now on my second CDT, the 2015 model. As with the 2014 model, after about three months the nox sensor went out. The dealership here would have to jump through what ever hoops that GM puts them through, just so they can prove to GM it is the nox sensor, and order another on.
> 
> ...


I had a NOX sensor replaced a couple of weeks ago. I dropped the car off at the dealer in the morning and it was ready that afternoon. Not sure why your dealer needs to keep it for a week. Now, I will say I had the car in the prior week for a CEL and they replaced an O2 sensor, did a quick test drive (10 Miles) and sent it on its way. Got the other CEL and I contacted Patsy - Chevy Customer Service on the board and let her know my concerns. I'm not sure if the GM mothership got involved, but on the second trip in they replaced the NOX sensor they seemed to do a much longer troubleshoot procedure and a much longer test drive. The second test drive was 50 miles. A couple thousand miles later and all is good.

My main concern with this car is, it is a low production run power train combination, and will GM and the dealership network see enough of these cars to learn how to properly troubleshoot. That being said, keeping it for a week for a sensor is not a good thing.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i work at a chevy dealer here in Florida. the shop only does a inspection when the truck rolls off the carrier. the sales side orders a clean and delivery ( car wash and full tank of gas). the salesman dropped the ball on ya. for diesel service try to look around and go to a chevy dealer that has a lot of diesel truck sales and service. they are more likely to be able to fully understand and repair the CTD vs the schmuck that only does gasoline.


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> i work at a chevy dealer here in Florida. the shop only does a inspection when the truck rolls off the carrier. the sales side orders a clean and delivery ( car wash and full tank of gas). the salesman dropped the ball on ya. for diesel service try to look around and go to a chevy dealer that has a lot of diesel truck sales and service. they are more likely to be able to fully understand and repair the CTD vs the schmuck that only does gasoline.


I will be in Fort Meyers March and April, could you recommend a dealer that I should use if the need arises?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I will be in Fort Meyers March and April, could you recommend a dealer that I should use if the need arises


im not bragging here but come to my dealer " Estero bay Chevrolet" i do all the warranty calls for the GM 1800 help hot line and they send me GM warranty work that non of the other dealers can get done. call us and ask for pedro and ill set ya an appointment


----------



## Canadian Cruzer (Oct 27, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> im not bragging here but come to my dealer " Estero bay Chevrolet" i do all the warranty calls for the GM 1800 help hot line and they send me GM warranty work that non of the other dealers can get done. call us and ask for pedro and ill set ya an appointment


Thanks, will do!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

dont forget sunglasses, mosquito spray, and shorts. also blood pressure pills cause the drivers here average 80 year old plus lol


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm just shy of 24,000 miles, have had the NOx replaced last year. Been seeing "check engine" intermittently, figured something was slightly out of spec with the emissions. Took it in, they're replacing the O2 and a clamp.

I think I'll get the extended warranty when I approach 36K. I have not had anything seriously wrong with the car, but I've made 3 trips to service in 2 years over these emissions glitches.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> dont forget sunglasses, mosquito spray, and shorts. also blood pressure pills cause the drivers here average 80 year old plus lol



Ill agree wth the sunglasses and shorts and even the left lane huggers aka cotton tops, but mosquito spray that time of year??


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ehhh if you go to the Naples gardens and nature trails you'll need it, if you stay in the city nah wont need it


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> ehhh if you go to the Naples gardens and nature trails you'll need it, if you stay in the city nah wont need it



Off Topic, but take the fellow oil burner for a Everglades airboat ride just south of Marco. Me and the family had the time of our life!!! You can find one on Groupon  

Daughter is at FGCU in FM and the reason I got an oil burner is that her roommate has the TDI and gets phenomenal mileage.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Off Topic, but take the fellow oil burner for a Everglades airboat ride just south of Marco. Me and the family had the time of our life!!! You can find one on Groupon :wink:
> 
> Daughter is at FGCU in FM and the reason I got an oil burner is that her roommate has the TDI and gets phenomenal mileage.


wow that's unexpected. i live like 5 minutes from fgcu lol, and my Chevy dealer i work is 7 minutes away from fgcu too. ill look into the groupon air boat. i loved those things in the everglades.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> wow that's unexpected. i live like 5 minutes from fgcu lol, and my Chevy dealer i work is 7 minutes away from fgcu too. ill look into the groupon air boat. i loved those things in the everglades.



Know Englewood??? That's where the oil burner will be part of year. Too bad my daughter has a Mustang or I'd have her take it to your place for service...... Her remotes need to be rekeyed to her car due to a theft.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Know Englewood??? That's where the oil burner will be part of year. Too bad my daughter has a Mustang or I'd have her take it to your place for service...... Her remotes need to be rekeyed to her car due to a theft.


yup i pass there when i go to the flea market. we do all makes if she needs it, but yes the remote would be at ford dealer. they do oil changes here for 39.99 for semi synthetic with a free tire rotation and they top off your fluids. at employee prices its cheaper then me even getting on the floor to do it


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

To get back on topic, I had too many CEL's on my 14 CTD, from 02 sensors (2), part matter sensor(1), and DEF tank replacement. I traded it in at 57K with it having another off an on CEL. I still check on the forum for my buddy who bought the same car after I did. His has been problem free for the most part, he did throw a CEL but it went out on its own? So, not all are problematic but there is another post here on how many CTD's have had emission issues.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ericm76903 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am now on my second CDT, the 2015 model. As with the 2014 model, after about three months the nox sensor went out. The dealership here would have to jump through what ever hoops that GM puts them through, just so they can prove to GM it is the nox sensor, and order another on.
> 
> ...


Hi Eric, 

Very sorry for the unexpected concerns involving your 2015 CTD! This is certainly not the kind of impression we wanted to provide you, and I would be more than happy to look into this more for you if needed. Feel free to send me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response soon! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

